# Deep F/G basin ?



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I have 3- 60"x132" fiberglass basins to set in a garage. I can specify where I want them to cast a ring on the exterior that can have concrete poured up to and over it to aid in holding them down if they try to float,inlet and outlet inverts are unknown at this time because they are not sure where they are going to be located(undermining the footings is their concern now).Plan is to set them/fill with water/pour concrete around them/backfill/be done.Past experience is with C.I. or concrete structures on larger basins,what would you be comfortable with.No engineer involved as of now with any answers, how high would you go 1/2 way,3/4s,more less,no way to know the ground make up or where the water table is at on the site and there is a 2 week lead time on the basins,they have to be ordered before you know the conditions on site.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What are they for?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What are they for?


 Garage grease seprators... triple basin set up?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What are they for?


DIY taxidermist and/or bone scrubber.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Triple basins drain to one,the other two are for draintile and storm


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Bonesaw's Ready! Vroom , Vrooom ( chainsaw starting up) lol. Well it would aid in the disposal of unwanted victims, you wouldn't have to put them in the trunk anymore- that's what I find the biggest nuisance.they can just finish the job on the smooth concrete slab and hose it on down the drain! 
I jest, I kid!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Might need one of these to grind up the hard stuff.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

They have now grown to 60"x144" and they haven't figured out where to put them without undermining the footings.Concrete guy want's a big extra to put his footings down 12'-14' and pour that deep of a wall.


----------

